# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  What product to use to raise the floor level before tiling?

## Duff5000

Hi all, 
Another hopefully quick one. 
Part of the reno i am doing has a 2-3 cm lower floor for some reason (the old toilet area). I could tile it at the height it is but i thought it would look better to raise this level to match the rest of the tiled area. It is only around 1 sq/m. 
there is nothing in the room at the moment (no toilet). 
Self levelling compound or something else? As cost effective as possible. 
Plans attached for reference.  
Thanks.
Neil

----------


## Duff5000

I should point out only the left side of that toilet area is lower, the right side where the vanity is is level with the rest of the room. The vanity area was previously a shower area but the old screed has been removed.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

At 30 mm deep you could use a sand/cement screed, if not confident you can get this level, leave a few mm off the top and finish with self levelling compound. 
Good luck.  :Smilie:

----------


## Duff5000

That should save me some $$ Thanks.

----------


## chalkyt

Ditto Oldsaltoz re self leveller like Ardit  over a screed, but also think about one of the PVA additives like Cemstick or Bondcryl for the screed. Priming the old surface and adding it to the sand/cement or concrete mix helps avoid drumming and cracking with thin screeds (although 30mm isn't too bad). Just follow the instructions on the bottle. In any case one square metre shouldn't be too hard to level well enough to tile over since the adhesive should accommodate a bit of unevenness.

----------


## heavytrevy

Never use PVA additives in a wet area.

----------


## chalkyt

Hi Heavytrev
Just saw your post. Interested to know the reason... is it because the PVA could be affected by water? I have done it without problems (until now) but never really thought about it before as typically not much is added. I have been in the habit of using PVA in almost any patching/thin screed both indoor and out. Any other ideas on strengthening/sticking screeds to old substrates since just sand/cement can be a bit soft?

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Having mixed up your screed mix ready to apply, Mix some cement only to a runny state and spread a thin layer over half te base and cover with screed, then do the same on the other half,  Tis will improve the bond between base and screed.

----------

